# 4-in-1 wood renovator?



## inventor (28 Sep 2007)

My wife saw a TV ad for "4-in-1 wood renovator",
http://www.jmldirect.com/product.asp?pf ... 0renovator

She threatens to use it on that damage in the utility room that I'll get around to fixing one year soon.

Anyone know what's in this stuff? Something magic, or a fancy name for something ordinary? Thanks!


----------

